# Was wäre, wenn ...



## Mefisthor (15. Januar 2009)

Hi BuffedCommunity!

Ich dachte so über die Geschichte nach und überlegte mir, wie eine Sache ausgesehen hätte, wenn  - was sicher jeder von euch schon mal hatte - etwas anders verlaufen wäre. Dieser Thread soll darüber diskutieren, was so alles Gutes und Schlechtes passiert wäre wenn etwas anders gelaufen wäre. Aber bitte keine persönlichen Sachen wie, "Was wäre, wenn ich mit meiner Ex noch zusammen wäre", nein ich rede von historischen/wichtigen Ereignissen oder Tatsachen, wie "Was wäre, wenn Cola nie erfunden worden wäre", oder "Was wäre, wenn jeder in einem Chat perfekte Deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung beachten würde" ^^. Achja und es "darf" jeder nur eine Frage Stellen, er muss aber eine schon gestellte Frage auch Kommentieren, sonst artet das hier in sinnloses Gefrage ohne Antwort aus.

Ich hab die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber esgab nur Freds die sich ausschließlich mit der Frage um die existenz des Internets stellte und nicht Allgemein.

So ich leg mal los. Was wäre, wenn die USA durch die Chinesen kolonialisiert worden wäre?

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn die USA durch die Chinesen kolonialisiert worden wäre?



Die Weltsprache wäre Chinesisch. Animes würden normale Filme ablösen und Kennedy würde Selbstmord begehen, weil er zu viel arbeiten muss.
Zusätzlich wäre die Meinungsfreiheit gen 0 gegangen.


Was wäre, wenn Bruce Willis kein Geist wäre? ;D


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Bruce Willis kein Geist wäre? ;D


Wär der Film geflopt... Shamalan hätte nie weitergemacht UND wir hätten sonen scheiß wie The vilage oder The hapening nie sehen müssen!

Was wäre wenn, Die Kanzlerin zugeben würde WoW zu spielen! 
(zusammen mit Klaus der logisch nen Pala zockt!)


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn, Die Kanzlerin zugeben würde WoW zu spielen!
> (zusammen mit Klaus der logisch nen Pala zockt!)



Dann würde es vielleicht mehr Verständnis für Zocker geben, oder sie würde, wegen Amoklauf gefahr, abgesetzt werden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre, wenn Deutschland den Krieg gewonnen hätte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Deutschland den Krieg gewonnen hätte...



Dann hätten wir heute immernoch einen Kaiser (nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was wäre, wenn die erste Mondlandung durch einen tragischen Unfall nie stattgefunden hätte?


----------



## neo1986 (15. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir heute immernoch einen Kaiser (nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dan wären die russen die gewesen die als erstes aufem mond gelandet wären ändert glaube nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn der Computer nie erfunden geworden wäre? (häää).


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn der Computer nie erfunden geworden wäre (häää).


Es würde nie diesen Thread geben, soetwas wie Globalisierung oder Welltweite Komunikation würde ebenfalls fehlen.



-Was wäre wenn Die Raumfahrt heute 50 Jahre weiter wäre


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn die erste Mondlandung durch einen tragischen Unfall nie stattgefunden hätte?



Dann wäre die zweite Mondlandung wohl die erste geworden. Vielleicht auch ein, zwei Jahre später, aber dennoch durch die USA. Dem Raumfahrtprogramm selber hätte es wohl nur kurzzeitig geschadet.

An sich sind das interessante Fragen, leider werden sie hier (zumindest bisher) nur mit 08/15 Antworten bedacht ohne dass man sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken macht.

Was wäre wenn Die Raumfahrt heute 50 Jahre weiter wäre?

Edit: Mist, zu spät. Notiz an mich: Weniger denken, mehr schreiben.

Edit2: auch dir ein wunderschönes Halloooo, neo1986.


----------



## neo1986 (15. Januar 2009)

Halloooo??????


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> -Was wäre wenn Die Raumfahrt heute 50 Jahre weiter wäre


dann würden wir grade versuchen den mond eine atmospähre zu bauen um darauf zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn die ganze Menschheit taub wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die ganze Menschheit taub wäre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann würde ich Simpsons grade mit Gebärdensprache schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn wir auf der Erde Schwerelosigkeit hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir auf der Erde Schwerelosigkeit hätten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann würden wir alle zu schule/arbeit/briefkasten mit hartz 4 schweben^^

was wäre wenn alle länder ein rieeeeeesiges land über mehrere kontinente wäre?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir auf der Erde Schwerelosigkeit hätten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, kommt drauf an. 
Falls es nie Schwerkraft gegeben hätte, gäbe es auch keine Erde, da sich dieser Klumpen im All nie gebildet hätte.

Falls die Schwerkraft plötzlich aufhört würden wir erstmal ersticken, da sich die Atmosphäre auflöst.


Damit gehts weiter:

was wäre wenn alle länder ein rieeeeeesiges land über mehrere kontinente wäre?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Januar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> was wäre wenn alle länder ein rieeeeeesiges land über mehrere kontinente wäre?



Geht drum welche Staatsform, wenn Demokratische Republik, dann würden sich das Land teilen, weil jeder Mensch seine eigene Meinung hat, und manche Teile ein stärkeres Temprament. Menschen mit gleicher Meinung würden sich zusammenschließen.

Achja und büdde die "Was wäre, wenn" Fragen immer aus dem frühesten Standpunkt sehen, zb, das Fehlen von Affen damit die Nichtexistenz der Menschen und nicht einfach das Fehlen der Affen in der Natur und im Zoo ^^. Oder Was wäre, ohne Cola, aus dem Standpunkt das es nie erfunden worden ist, nicht das es jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr da ist.

lg


----------



## Apfelbrot (15. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oder Was wäre, ohne Cola, aus dem Standpunkt das es nie erfunden worden ist, nicht das es jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr da ist.



dann würde mir mein lieblingsgetränk fehlen und irgendwelchen orangen sprudelsäfte würden den markt übernehmen - schrecklich.

was wäre wenn es keine frauen sondern nur männer gebe?


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2009)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> dann würde mir mein lieblingsgetränk fehlen und irgendwelchen orangen sprudelsäfte würden den markt übernehmen - schrecklich.
> 
> was wäre wenn es keine frauen sondern nur männer gebe?



Es wäre eine bessere Welt ...

Was wäre eine Welt ohne Geld?


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Was wäre eine Welt ohne Geld?


dan würden wird Tauschandel treiben


Was wäre wenn es nur Frauen gäbe!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es nur Frauen gäbe!


Die Menscheit hätte keine 50 Jahre überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn Gott auf einmal auf die Erde runterkommen würde und es auf allen Fernsehsendern Live übertragen werden würde?


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Gott auf einmal auf die Erde runterkommen würde und es auf allen Fernsehsendern Live übertragen werden würde?


Welcher Gott?


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Welcher Gott?


Der christliche,alte Mann mit Bart.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der christliche,alte Mann mit Bart.


Christen würden feiern, und rumprahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis sie merken das es der Tag des jüngsten gerichts ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was wäre, wenn die Dinos nie ausgestorben wären?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn die Dinos nie ausgestorben wären?



Dann würds uns jetzt nicht geben, und die Saurierzeit hätte augehört wenn der nächste Meteor reincrasht. Alles würde später passieren, vll haben wir auch Pech und die Menscheit würde es nicht geben weil eine andere Rasse sich schneller entwickelt hätte. vll würden wir auch irgendwann 2009 Feiern aber von heute aus gesehen ein paar tausend, millionen oder mehr Jahre später. Vll auch wieder garnicht, weil uns außerirdische Agressoren vernichten. Würd also recht schlecht für uns aussehen ^^

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Würd also recht schlecht für uns aussehen ^^



Nicht unbedingt.^^

Kann auch sein, dass die Dinosaurier Intelligenz entwickeln und mit uns kommunizieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der christliche,alte Mann mit Bart.


Also, da die Wlet groß sit mehrer DInge:

Viele würdens nicht glauben (Specialeffects...Glautb doch keiern mehr das im TV i ne Actionszene echt ist^^)
Einige nicht mitbekommen ( Vermarte Leute ohen TV vorallem im Ausland (Afrika etc.) Auch Kommunistische Länder eventuell nicht. (Außer Christliche) )
Und natürlich Glaubenskriege.  (Mit Schwert, Koran & Tribut...Wäre ncith das erste mal.)


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.^^
> 
> Kann auch sein, dass die Dinosaurier Intelligenz entwickeln und mit uns kommunizieren können.
> 
> ...


Und essen und DANN auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und essen und DANN auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würdest du ne Kuh essen die mit dir Redet?

Neben bei; Was wäre wenn wir menschen den M ond besiedelt hätten. Als 6 Kontinent so zu sagen


----------



## Haxxler (15. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir menschen den M ond besiedelt hätten. Als 6 Kontinent so zu sagen


Dann würden dort nur stinkreiche exzentrische "Künstler" leben, die es auf der Erde nicht mehr aushalten ^^


Was würde passieren wenn auf einmal alle WoW Server für immer abgeschaltet wären?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn auf einmal alle WoW Server für immer abgeschaltet wären?


Dann würden viele zu einem anderen MMORPG wechseln, andere vllt auch aufhören.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Neben bei; Was wäre wenn wir menschen den M ond besiedelt hätten. Als 6 Kontinent so zu sagen



Wir haben doch schon 7 Kontinente. o.O Wie kommst Du auf 6 inklusive Mond?^^


----------



## Syane (15. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn auf einmal alle WoW Server für immer abgeschaltet wären?



Ersteinmal würden viele Protestieren ...Mordgedanken entwickeln ...einiege kommen mit dem Stress des "RL" nicht klar ...werden evtl eingeliefert ..

..ann kommts ...die wowler erheben sich ..es bilden sich Kleine Ortsgruppen ...übers internet natürlich ..anfangs werden überall Wände vollgeschmiert mit " Wir wollen wieder wow spielen" parolen...später wird offen protestiert und Randaliert ...die Regierung wird in Deutschland gestürzt ...dann werden die Neuen Herren Deutschlands ...die Bundeswehr mobiliesieren um Fraknreich anzugreifen ...damit sie dort das Blizzard Hauptquartier stürmen können ...um die WoW Server wieder zum Laufen zu bringen!

...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Nope!

Die 11 Mio wow zocker besetzen Grönland und benennen es um in .......! 

Du weist was ^^




ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon 7 Kontinente. o.O Wie kommst Du auf 6 inklusive Mond?^^



Eurasien is auch verwirrend : / is ja ne zusammenhängende Landmasse

aber die Antarktis zu vergessen is übel xD


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

was währe, wenn die welt nicht an sowas bescheuertes wie religion glauben würde?
dann würde es in der welt keine abzocke geben

danke das musst ich mal loswerden-.-


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

WoW... da versteht jemand den Platz der Relligion in der Welt nicht... und welchen Sinn sie zu erfüllen hatte/hatt

*!nein, ich bin nicht gläubig!*

Was wäre wenn jeder jeder Mensch die Wahl hätte zu glauben was er will!


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Kann man ja heute schon. Nur wird man nicht anerkannt. Soltlest du aber meinen das dann jede Religion sofort anerkannt ist würde man wohl je nach Situation eine Religion erfinden die einem am meisten hilft und da das jeder kann würde auf der Welt nichts mehr gehen und Chaos würde ausbrechen.

Was wäre wenn die Elektrizität nie erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2009)

> Was wäre wenn die Elektrizität nie erfunden worden wäre?



Wir hätten immer noch sowas ähnliches wie eine Steinzeit. und ich könnte keines meiner hobbies ausüben.

Was wäre wenn es kein Weihnachten gäbe?


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Alle wären Moslem und würden Hannuka feiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn das Meer auch aus Süsswasser bestehen würde?


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alle wären Moslem und würden Hannuka feiern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Näät (Zonkgerräusch) Hannuka ist Jüdisch... Sowas weis man doch selbst wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert...



Qonix schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn das Meer auch aus Süsswasser bestehen würde?


Dann gäbs keine Salzwasserkrokodile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn ich bei einer Zeitreise meinen eigenen Opa töte? 
(Dann würde ich ja nicht existieren, aber wenn ich nicht existiere, kann ich nicht durch die Zeit reisen und meinen Opa töten... Ihr versteht die Frage?)


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich bei einer Zeitreise meinen eigenen Opa töte?
> (Dann würde ich ja nicht existieren, aber wenn ich nicht existiere, kann ich nicht durch die Zeit reisen und meinen Opa töten... Ihr versteht die Frage?)



Das Universum würde kollabieren bzw eine temporale Störung würde entstehen und wahlweise Janeway oder Picard müssen das wieder hinbiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2009)

claet...du bist raus!
da fehlt noch was :-)


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn ich bei einer Zeitreise meinen eigenen Opa töte? 
(Dann würde ich ja nicht existieren, aber wenn ich nicht existiere, kann ich nicht durch die Zeit reisen und meinen Opa töten... Ihr versteht die Frage?) 

sobald du die zeitreise startest würdest, wärst du und dein vater/mutter tot und keiner würde je gewusst haben das ihr je gelebt habt!




was wäre wenn wir eine rakete samt kamaras in ein schwarzes loch schicken und sie wär so unbesiegbar wie chuck norris?


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> was wäre wenn wir eine rakete samt kamaras in ein schwarzes loch schicken und sie wär so unbesiegbar wie chuck norris?


ololol paradoxon gott würde samba tanzen!

kommschon xD bitte keine fun fragen...

naja... dan wär die Rakete wech!

Was wäre wenn J.F.K. noch leben würde!


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> claet...du bist raus!
> da fehlt noch was :-)



hatte keine zeit mehr, sry ..


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn J.F.K. noch leben würde!



Dann wäre er wohl jetzt mit knapp 92 Jahren, der älteste Präsident der USA.




Was wäre wenn die Mauer noch stehen würde?


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Dann würde es den Leuten im Osten schlecht gehen, im Westen wär wieder alles wie vor der Wende ;o)

Was wär, wenn Hitler bei dem Attentat 1936 ums leben gekommen wär?


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

Denke mal, wir wären dann immernoch Faschisten... Ohne den Krieg samt Bruchlandung hätte da bestimmt einer weitergemacht


Was wäre wenn sich Obama bald ne Kugel fängt?



Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> sobald du die zeitreise startest würdest, wärst du und dein vater/mutter tot und keiner würde je gewusst haben das ihr je gelebt habt!


Wenn ich nicht existiere, kann ich auch nicht Opi umlegen! Das ist doch der Knackpunkt dabei...


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn sich Obama bald ne Kugel fängt?


Die nächsten 5 amerikanischen Präsidenten wären wieder weiss, danach wär ne Frau dran. Zudem würde Amerika irgend nem kleinen Land den Krieg erkären mit der Begründung "Terrorismussäuberung" und einmarschieren.

Was wäre wenns Gratis-Döner für alle gäbe?


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Würden alle nur Döner essen bis man nur schon vom ansehen kozt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was wäre wenn der Mensch keine Partnerschaften mehr kennen würde und jeder mit jedem schlafen kann ohne das jemand ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte?

(die perfekte Welt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn der Mensch keine Partnerschaften mehr kennen würde und jeder mit jedem schlafen kann ohne das jemand ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte?



das geht nicht, da sich trotzdem entfühle entwickeln und somit die partnerschaft wieder "erfunden" wird.


was wäre, wenn der buchdruck nie erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Dann würden die ganzen Harry-Potter Fanboys ein wenig länger aufs nächste buch warten müssen ^^

Ich würd meinen, das wir irgendwann eine andere Druckart erfunden hätten, manche sachen können einfach nur erfunden werden. Bei Zufallserfindungen siehts da anders aus.

Was wäre wenn wir den Alkohol nicht erfunden hätten ?

lg


----------



## Hirsi325 (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir den Alkohol nicht erfunden hätten ?



Dann würde es jetzt weniger Problemlösungsvorschläge geben... ala "Dir gehts schlecht  also sauf was!"

Was wäre wenn die Füße hände wären und Hände Füße?


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir den Alkohol nicht erfunden hätten ?


Dann würden sich die derzeitigen Alkoholiker Heroin spritzen und an Parties würde man vermutlich Speed, Koks oder Pilzchen werfen...oh moment, das tut man ja auch jetzt schon :/

EDIT: arghs zu lansam...



Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die Füße hände wären und Hände Füße?


Dann wären alle Deutschen plötzlich Handballfans und Fussballer würden schräg angestarrt.

Was wäre wenn wir über die Städte der Welt Glaskuppeln bauen würden, um damit selbst das Wetter regulieren zu können? Sprich: 365 Tage im Jahr 20 Grad warm und nur zu Weihnachten gibts Schnee?


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

Die Glasindustrie würde boomen und die Hersteller von Winterbekleidung würden in den Ruin getrieben?!

Sry mir fällt nix ein .. teilweise sind geile Fragen dabei, die dumm beantwortet werden, teilweise andersrum xD


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Gut dann hab ich noch einen:
Was wäre wenn die Kontinente der Erde nie auseinander gegangen wären und wir nur auf einem riesigen Kontinent leben würden?


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gut dann hab ich noch einen:
> Was wäre wenn die Kontinente der Erde nie auseinander gegangen wären und wir nur auf einem riesigen Kontinent leben würden?


dann würden leute in portugal nach westen ins nächstbeste land mit dem taxi fahren und dort ferien machen^^


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn man nicht sterben könnte?


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn man nicht sterben könnte?


3 Varianten:
- Wenn man nicht an Altersschwäche sterben könnte: würd man früher oder später von nem Auto überfahren werden.
- Wenn man quasi unbesiegbar wäre, aber dennoch an Altersschwäche sterben könnte: Ähnlich wie jetzt, nur dass gewisse Leute mehr Unsinn treiben würden.
- Wenn man unbesiegbar wäre und auch nicht an Altersschwäche sterben könnte: würd ich mich irgendwann einfrieren lassen, da ich nicht ewig leben will. Vorher würde ich aber noch alle Länder dieser Welt besuchen und laaaaange Ferien machen. Wozu ein Flugzeug nehmen wenn ich schwimmen kann ohne zu ertrinken? =)

Was wäre wenn man im Supermarkt jede Ware einzeln bezahlen müsste? Sprich keine Mehrfachverpackungen mit 6 Würstchen oder sowas, sondern 6 einzeln eingepackte Würstchen und das auch mit Tomaten, etc?


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn man nicht sterben könnte?


Wenn NCIHTS auf der Erde sterben könnte, udn sich die MEnschen trozdem entwikelt hätten, würden wir früher oder Später die gesamte Galaxie befölern (Zu was brüchten wir Essen/Luft in Raumschiffen?

Udn Wenn wri andere Rassen treffen, würden wir die unabsichtlic htöten, weil uns das ganz unbekannt ist


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn man im Supermarkt jede Ware einzeln bezahlen müsste? Sprich keine Mehrfachverpackungen mit 6 Würstchen oder sowas, sondern 6 einzeln eingepackte Würstchen und das auch mit Tomaten, etc?


Dann wärst du in Japan in eien mFeinksotladen =P


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn man nicht sterben könnte?


Ich würde glaubich durchdrehn...



Davatar schrieb:


> Wozu ein Flugzeug nehmen wenn ich schwimmen kann ohne zu ertrinken? =)


Weil es bequemer ist... 
Und wenn einem nix wehtun kann, würde das Katapult bald das Flugzeug ablösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Da niemand eine "was wenn" Frage gestellt hab mach ich mal weiter.



Was wär wenn Türkei heute so groß wäre wie vor paar Hundert jahren?


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Was wär wenn Türkei heute so groß wäre wie vor paar Hundert jahren?


Dann wäre der Islamismus(stimmt das ?) heute woll weiter ausgebreitet als der Christentum.

Was mich zu meiner Frage bringt. Was wäre, wenn die Türken bei der Türkenbelagerung auf Wien und andere bedeutende Schlachten an denen sie beteiligt waren gewonnen statt verloren hätten hätten?

lg


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was mich zu meiner Frage bringt. Was wäre, wenn die Türken bei der Türkenbelagerung auf Wien und andere bedeutende Schlachten an denen sie beteiligt waren gewonnen statt verloren hätten hätten?



Dann wären sie heute ein Weltreich wie Rom früher.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dann wären sie heute ein Weltreich wie Rom früher.


Weil du anscheinend nichts fragen willst ^^

Was wäre wenn die Kreditkarte(und Bankomatkarte u. anderes Plastikgeld) nicht erfunden worden wäre ?

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

Dann würden wir noch mit Ziegen Handeln ( ich find die Idee toll xD)

Was wäre, wenn die Dinosaurier noch leben würden?


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dann würden wir noch mit Ziegen Handeln ( ich find die Idee toll xD)
> 
> Was wäre, wenn die Dinosaurier noch leben würden?


War das nicht schon mal ? Das war schon mal!

Was wäre, wenn es nur Leute geben würde, die sich auch die Zeit nehmen den Thread durchzulesen und nicht nur einfach drauf los posten ?

lg


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es nur Leute geben würde, die sich auch die Zeit nehmen den Thread durchzulesen und nicht nur einfach drauf los posten ?



Dann hätten wir auf buffed nur 10 threads . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn auf der Erde auf einmal ein NGE engel auftauchen würde? (adam)


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir auf buffed nur 10 threads .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist ein "NGE engel"???

was wären wenn ich wüste, was ein "NGE engel" ist?


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was wären wenn ich wüste, was ein "NGE engel" ist?



Dann könntest du meine frage beantworten.


ein NGE engel ist einer von den 15 Engel von Neon Genesis Evangelion (Große dinger die,die menscheit locker töten können)




Was wäre wenn es so ein vich geben würde?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dann könntest du meine frage beantworten.
> 
> 
> ein NGE engel ist einer von den 15 Engel von Neon Genesis Evangelion (Große dinger die,die menscheit locker töten können)
> ...


Du und deine Animes.
Was wäre wenn? Sterben tun wir so o. so, am ende egal ob von so einen komischen Ding oder was anderen.

Was wäre, wenn es keine Animes gäbe? (Für mich: ein bessere Welt)


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es keine Animes gäbe? (Für mich: ein bessere Welt)


dan hättests du ein anderes "Kulturgut" als feindbild^^

Was wäre wenn ich keine Frage stellen würde?


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du und deine Animes.
> Was wäre wenn? Sterben tun wir so o. so, am ende egal ob von so einen komischen Ding oder was anderen.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn es keine Animes gäbe? (Für mich: ein bessere Welt)


Dann würden die Welt schlechter sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr dürft...


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es keine Animes gäbe? (Für mich: ein bessere Welt)



Dann würde man anstatt Animes Pornos anschauen. :/


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn keiner ne Frage stellt, was wäre wenn die Größte Stadt auf der Welt auf dem Nordpol wäre?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

Dann wär Klimawandel Thema nummer 1 ( halt noch mehr wie jetzt ^^ )

FFA


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> FFA


Was heißt das?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

Free for all ---> jmd der was hat, darf Posten


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Danke.
Was wäre wenn es keien Internettkürzel geben würde?


----------



## Falathrim (16. Januar 2009)

Dann würden vermutlich noch mehr Rechtschreibfehler gemacht als jetzt schon (GRAUEN!)

Was wäre, wenn Armut und Hunger sowie AIDS in der Welt besiegt würden?


----------



## dalai (16. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Armut und Hunger sowie AIDS in der Welt besiegt würden?



Dann würden Menschen halt an etwas anderem sterben. (Sars, Vogelgrippe,...)

Was wäre wenn das Flugzeug heute morgen anstatt auf dem Hudson-River notgelandet in das Empire State Building geflogen wäre?


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn das Flugzeug heute morgen anstatt auf dem Hudson-River notgelandet in das Empire State Building geflogen wäre?


Dann wäre es natürlich ein Anschlag gewesen und schon morgen würde Amerika irgendein fremes Land bombadieren.




Was wäre wenn auf einmal das Magnetfeld der Erde wechseln würde? Kommt ja ab und zu mal vor.


----------



## dalai (16. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn auf einmal das Magnetfeld der Erde wechseln würde? Kommt ja ab und zu mal vor.



Dann würde sich die Ausrichtung der magnetisierenden Gesteine verändern? Weiss das nicht mehr so genau, habs mal in der schule gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh mal davon aus das meine antwort richtig ist und stelle die nächste Frage:
Was wäre, wenn am Dienstag ein Anschlag auf Obama verübt wird?


----------



## Yoranox (16. Januar 2009)

wegen dem magnetfeld denk ich mal einfach das außer viel verwirrung wegen komischer kompasse und was weiß ich nicht alles auf magnetischen feldern basiert in der technik.
und wenn dienstag ein anschlag auf obama verübt würde....wenn man mal sich anschaut wie der 1. weltkrieg ausgelöst wurde war das auch "nur" ein anschlag also könnte auch im schlimmsten fall WW3 entstehen


----------



## Mishua (16. Januar 2009)

was wäre, wenn wir keine farben wahrnehmen wüden (sorry falls es schonmal gestellt wurde)

mfg


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Wär das meiste wie heute - blos n wenig farblos...

Was wär, wenn eine neue Eiszeit beginnen würde?


----------



## Naho (16. Januar 2009)

Die Menschen würden aussterben oder sich den gegeben umständen anpassen.



Was wäre wenn Obama nie US Präsident geworden wäre?


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Obama nie US Präsident geworden wäre?


Dann wäre es wohl McCain ^^


Was wäre, wenn endlich mal mehr leute in den Buffed IRC Channel kämen?


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Dann würde dort nur noch geflamed werden^^
hmm
Was wäre, wenn alle toten Menschen wiederbelebt werden?


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann würde dort nur noch geflamed werden^^
> hmm
> Was wäre, wenn alle toten Menschen wiederbelebt werden?


dawn of the dead ...

lg


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn alle Frauen für einen Tag nicht kochen könnten?


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn alle Frauen für einen Tag nicht kochen könnten?


Tiefkühlware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2009)

löl, du musst ne Frage stellen^^

Was wäre wenn der Schimmel 3mal so schnell wachsen würde als normalerweise?


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> löl, du musst ne Frage stellen^^
> 
> Was wäre wenn der Schimmel 3mal so schnell wachsen würde als normalerweise?


dann könnt ich dias Mitagessen von gestern nichtmehr essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nö ich stell keine frage mir fällt grad nix ein ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann könnt ich dias Mitagessen von gestern nichtmehr essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was wäre wenn es kein Deo geben würde?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es kein Deo geben würde?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enough said.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Und keien Frage  gestellt...Darf ich?
Was wäre, wenn es Pangea Ultima noch gäne


----------



## dalai (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und keien Frage  gestellt...Darf ich?
> Was wäre, wenn es Pangea Ultima noch gäne



Dann würde es den Kontinentaldrift nicht geben, wären die Dinosaurier vielleicht nie ausgestorben und gäbe es die menschen nicht.

Was wäre wenn Napoleon Russland erobert hätte?


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Dann würde es den Kontinentaldrift nicht geben, wären die Dinosaurier vielleicht nie ausgestorben und gäbe es die menschen nicht.



Ich dachte imemr die Saurier sind wegen dem Asteroiden ausgstorben?


dalai schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Napoleon Russland erobert hätte?


Weniger Kommunismus


----------



## dalai (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich dachte imemr die Saurier sind wegen dem Asteroiden ausgstorben?



Kann sein, vielleciht sind die Dinosaurier auch an etwas anderem gestorben, denn wo gibt es Krater dieser Meteroideneinschläge?


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Kann sein, vielleciht sind die Dinosaurier auch an etwas anderem gestorben, denn wo gibt es Krater dieser Meteroideneinschläge?


Im Meer sieht niemadn Krater...
das heißt, eig doch. Bei so ne mgroßen Meteor


----------



## Naarg (17. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Kann sein, vielleciht sind die Dinosaurier auch an etwas anderem gestorben, denn wo gibt es Krater dieser Meteroideneinschläge?


der Meteorid von enormer Größe Knallte in die Erde, wurde zur Masse hinzugeführt, und auf der andern Seite wurde dafür der Mond ausgestoßen...
glaube ich zumindest mal im TV gesehen zu haben^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Der Golf von Mexico wird immer als großer Krater gesehen (weiß grad nicht obs stimmt aber ich habs immer so gelesen und gehört das der ganze Golf ein Riesen Krater sei)


----------



## dalai (17. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder 'ne neue Frage:
Was wäre, wenn das Erdöl tiefer im Boden wäre?


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Dann hätte man es vielleicht bis heute noch nicht entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn Aliens (böse) auf die Erde kommen?
Ps: Sie sprechen englisch.


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann hätte man es vielleicht bis heute noch nicht entdeckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie würden sich mit den USA in Verbindung setzen und dann mit ihnen verhandeln. Zusammen würden sie die restliche Welt regieren...
Was wäre, wenn Deutschland den 2.Weltkrieg gewonnen hätte?


----------



## For-Free (17. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Sie würden sich mit den USA in Verbindung setzen und dann mit ihnen verhandeln. Zusammen würden sie die restliche Welt regieren...
> Was wäre, wenn Deutschland den 2.Weltkrieg gewonnen hätte?



Dann hätten wir keine "EU" sondern ein "Deutschland".
Desweiteren wäre die Weltsprache wohl Deutsch und nicht Englisch.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Was wäre, wenn Sprachen einfacher zu lernen wären? Ich hasse es Sprachen zu lernen -.-

lg


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Sprachen einfacher zu lernen wären? Ich hasse es Sprachen zu lernen -.-
> 
> lg


dann würden wir jetzt zum spaß chinesisch lernen und in unserer kindheit aus spaß ein paar sprachen lernen wenn wir nichts zu tun haben


was wäre wenn jemand spontan alle radioaktiven stoffe gleichzeitig in sich rein schaufeln würde


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2009)

Dann hätten wir Das radioaktive Zeugs nicht mehr auf der Erde^^Vorausgesehen wir Schiessen ihn in die Sonne und hoffen er verbratet. damit wärs zwar ein Menschenleben weniger, aber wir hätten auch ein grosses Problem weniger^^

Was wäre wenn Indiana Jones und Chuck Norris ein Duell in einem Dschungel machen würden?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Dann würd ich mich freuen, dann wärn wir die beiden Deppen endlich los, weil die beiden eh zu dumm sind sich im Dschungel zurechtzufinden.

FFA


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir Das radioaktive Zeugs nicht mehr auf der Erde^^Vorausgesehen wir Schiessen ihn in die Sonne und hoffen er verbratet. damit wärs zwar ein Menschenleben weniger, aber wir hätten auch ein grosses Problem weniger^^
> 
> Was wäre wenn Indiana Jones und Chuck Norris ein Duell in einem Dschungel machen würden?


dann würde chuck norris mit einem roundhouse kick den ganzen dschungel wegfegen

was wäre wenn spontan alle forschungsergebnisse der letzten 100 jahre verschwinden

edit: grml zwischenposter


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Was wäre, wenn manche Deppen endlich checken würden, dass die Schule wichtig ist und nicht weiter meinen das wäre unwichtig?



Kronas schrieb:


> was wäre wenn spontan alle forschungsergebnisse der letzten 100 jahre verschwindem?


grml zwischenposter -.-

dann hätten wir jetzt echt ein problem :/ wär ein echt großes OWNED

lg


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Weniger Jobs für LEute die jetzt schon Lernen

Was wäre wenn Jesus bei der  Geburt gestorben wäre?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weniger kobs für LEute die jetzt schon Lernen
> 
> Was wäre wenn Hesus bei der  Geburt gestorben wäre?



lol einma rechts und einmal links am J vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann hätten wir schonma eine Lüge weniger auf die sich das christentum beruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn Blizz auf einmal das dreifache am Knete zum WoW zocken verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> lol einma rechts und einmal links am J vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man merkt das ich ne neue Tastatur Hab^^

Dreimal weniger Kunden xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Lisu will wohl nichts fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn es kein EA gäbe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2009)

Dann wär 2008 das langweiligste Jahr was Computerspiele-releases angeht seit es Computer gibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn es von jetzt auf gleich kein Öl mehr gibt?


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lisu will wohl nichts fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich persönlich meine die Spiele wären dann nicht so teuer.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich persönlich meine die Spiele wären dann nicht so teuer.
> 
> lg



Ohne Konkurrenz steigen die Preise...


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ohne Konkurrenz steigen die Preise...


es gibt genug andere publisher ...

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> es gibt genug andere publisher ...
> 
> lg


Ohne EA wär noch was anderes.
Keine verschändung von Lizenzspielen etc. und vllt. kein Securom da vllt. kein anderer Publisher drauf gekommen wäre.
Das ist ja noch das gute an ubi soft, merken die das an einer Serie was nicht stimmt, arbeiten die hart es umzuändern siehe nun Splinter Cell 5 (seit glaube 3 jahren in entwicklung) oder ein Prince of Persia.


----------



## dalai (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es kein EA gäbe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wären u.a. DreamWorksInteractive (Medal of honor), Criterion (Burnout), Digital Illusions (Bttlefield), Maxis (sims), Westwood (C&C) und Ubisoft nicht zusammen.

Ausserdem gibt es ausser Ea auch noch Activision, Vivendi und Rockstar games, EA ist nicht echt nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nebenbei ein großer Fan von Activision, Ubisoft und Blizzard(bis auf WoW).

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Dann wären u.a. DreamWorksInteractive (Medal of honor), Criterion (Burnout), Digital Illusions (Bttlefield), Maxis (sims), Westwood (C&C) und Ubisoft nicht zusammen.
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es ausser Ea auch noch Activision, Vivendi und Rockstar games, EA ist nicht echt nötig
> 
> ...


Rockstar Games gehört zu Take2.
Activision/Vivendi und Blizzard sind nun Activison Blizzard.
und du sprichst da genau was tolles an:
Medal of Honor  - 1 u. 2 waren echt geile Kriegsshooter... 3 war das Desaster.
Burnout - mal sehen wie lange noch
Battlefield - 1942 top, vietnam naja, 2 super genial ,2142 ernüchterung
Sims - langsam wirds zum Einheitsbrei, und die tollen austattungsaddons >>
C&C - eine marke von EA die es (noch) nicht erwischt hat. Bisher immer gute Spiele von der Serie gekommen (Renegade war toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Nur frage ich mich noch, EA hat C&C Tiberium eingestellt weil es zu schlecht für EA war, da frage ich mich: Wie schlecht muss das gewesen sein, wenn selbst ein HDR DIe Eroberung total mies wurde und EA es nicht gecanceled hat o.O


----------



## dalai (17. Januar 2009)

Neue Frage:
Was wäre wenn Leonardo Da Vinci ein Flugzeug gebaut hätte?


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Hat er, es flog nicht, udn wenn doch -> Ketzer


Was wäre, wenn niemals Komunismus enstanden wäre?


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Activision/Vivendi und Blizzard sind nun Activison Blizzard.


ich weis aber ich mein damit genauer die spiele usw.

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

Dann hätte es nie Stalin,Gulags oder die PRC gegeben... ein riesen vorteil.
und freiheit wäre in China googelbar

ffa


----------



## Toraka' (17. Januar 2009)

was wenn alle "mach mehr als OVER 9000KDPS oder wir nehmen dich nicht mit"kiddys oder sonstige Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game-spieler mal nicht alle grundlos Hopper und sonstige leute hassen würden (weiss dass nicht alle so sind)

Was wäre wenn auf buffed.de täglich nur ein sinnloser Fred eröffnet werden würde? (Hail to the egg....*jedi* du hast nichts gesehen *jedi aus*)

Was wäre wenn sich die menschheit auf einem T0 Planeten statt auf einem T3 entwickelt hätte? wären wir die Grox? (SPORE playa only insider)


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> was wenn alle "mach mehr als OVER 9000KDPS oder wir nehmen dich nicht mit"kiddys oder sonstige Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game-spieler mal nicht alle grundlos Hopper und sonstige leute hassen würden (weiss dass nicht alle so sind)
> 
> Was wäre wenn auf buffed.de täglich nur ein sinnloser Fred eröffnet werden würde? (Hail to the egg....*jedi* du hast nichts gesehen *jedi aus*)
> 
> Was wäre wenn sich die menschheit auf einem T0 Planeten statt auf einem T3 entwickelt hätte? wären wir die Grox? (SPORE playa only insider)


dann würden alle möchtegern "gangster" denken sie wärn die besten

dann wären die Mods nichts zu tun

Erde ist ein T1 planet -.- du warst anscheinend noch ned da ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann würden alle möchtegern "gangster" denken sie wärn die besten
> 
> dann wären die Mods nichts zu tun
> 
> ...


war die erde net t0? hab da einfach den stab des lebens draufgehauen und schwupps wars t3^^
genauso mit allen anderen in der sonnengalaxy^^


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann würden alle möchtegern "gangster" denken sie wärn die besten
> 
> dann wären die Mods nichts zu tun
> 
> ...






Kronas schrieb:


> war die erde net t0? hab da einfach den stab des lebens draufgehauen und schwupps wars t3^^
> genauso mit allen anderen in der sonnengalaxy^^




das weiss ich (hab sie kaputt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 planetbuster ftw, es gibt sogar was dafür dass ihr dass tut)

Erde ist ein T1 Waldplanet...ich hab n volles Wildreservat draus gemacht und dann...Here's Amerika...and here's da PLANETBUSTER!

jedoch denke ich dass die erde doch etwas mehr qualität hat als T1

(schliesslich gibt es millionen von arten und man kann auch sagen dass temperatur und atmospähre so stimmen)

wieso eigentlich gibt es höchstens wilde T1 planeten, ausser Heimatplaneten gibt es jedoch keine T3?

naja egal



ich habe den Traum der Menschheit wahrgemacht!
ich habe den Mars besiedelt (hooray!)


----------



## Mefisthor (18. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> das weiss ich (hab sie kaputt gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab au die Erde zu nem t3 gemacht mim stab des lebens, genauso wie beim Mars, beim mond und allen planeten in edm System, danach einfach alle mim Planetbuster zerhaun ^^

hab ma versucht die Grox zu bekämpfen, vom inneren des sonnensystems aus, aber das is sooooooooo langwierig -.- und bringen würds sicher au nix

achja ich hab nix dafür bekommen, dass ich die erde gebustet hat :/

und die heimatplaneten müssen die einzigen sein, weil in wirklichkeit es ja auch nicht anders ist, sonst würden ja überall aliens rumschwirren ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab au die Erde zu nem t3 gemacht mim stab des lebens, genauso wie beim Mars, beim mond und allen planeten in edm System, danach einfach alle mim Planetbuster zerhaun ^^
> 
> hab ma versucht die Grox zu bekämpfen, vom inneren des sonnensystems aus, aber das is sooooooooo langwierig -.- und bringen würds sicher au nix
> 
> ...


wenn du grox umhaust gibts ne plakette
sind aber an die 600-1000 planeten


----------



## Mefisthor (18. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du grox umhaust gibts ne plakette
> sind aber an die 600-1000 planeten



yay ich werd jetzt einen monat damit verbringen die Grox auszulöschen muhahah dann werd ich der coolste mensch auf erden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg wer so blöd ist das zutun, gehört in die klapse Oo

lg


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay ich werd jetzt einen monat damit verbringen die Grox auszulöschen muhahah dann werd ich der coolste mensch auf erden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und hauptplaneten killen bringt die auch nicht zum aufgeben, die wechseln den dann einfach... du scrollst aus dem system mit der früheren hauptstadt raus und schwups ist neben dir ne neue


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja ich hab nix dafür bekommen, dass ich die erde gebustet hat :/




also ich hab das Achievement 



Spoiler



Oh, die Menschheit


 bekommen, wenn du keine Erfolge bekommst liegt das daran dass du die Joker-plakette hast, du schummler.



Mefisthor schrieb:


> und die heimatplaneten müssen die einzigen sein, weil in wirklichkeit es ja auch nicht anders ist, sonst würden ja überall aliens rumschwirren ^^



*hust* noch kein anderes reich getroffen?




> und hauptplaneten killen bringt die auch nicht zum aufgeben, die wechseln den dann einfach... du scrollst aus dem system mit der früheren hauptstadt raus und schwups ist neben dir ne neue



yep, hab den planeten im System 1 parsec neben dem Kern gebustet, das soll ihr heimatplanet sein, hat jedoch wenig gebracht

(ja ich habe erwartet dass sich alle Grox schlagartig ergeben und anschliessend mir alle Systeme um den Kern gehören.)


@razyl
ruhe, unwissender! scheinbar hast du die Erleuchtung noch nicht erhalten 



Spoiler



Steve 4 evah


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm dachte das wäre ein "Was wäre wenn Thread" und kein "SPore thread" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn das hier ein Spore-Thread wäre?


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Dann würde ich hier nicht reinposten.

Was wäre, wenn es auf der Erde nur ein einziges Tier, und zwar die Kuh geben würde (Also keien Hunde, Hasen, Mäuse etc.)


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

dann gäbe es nur fleisch von der kuh, und die inder dürften nie fleisch essen


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn jeder Post den man schreibt, automatisch alle Wörter in "Lol" umbenennt?


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

kommt drauf an wie man ein einzigees tier definiert
nur die art oder nur 1 exemplar

wenn nur 1 kuh auf der ganzen welt würde sich die halbe welt drum schlagen und der rest wird vegetarier^^

@über mir
dann gäbe es im internet keine komunikation über schrift weil da nurnoch lol steht...


was wäre wenn unsere atmosspähre spontan verschwindet


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Wir werden sdäääääärpeeeeeeen!!!!

Was wäre wenn ein Affe sich für den Apfel entscheidet wenn er ne Banane und nen Apfel essen könnte?


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

dann würden die anderen affen ihn auslachen 

was wäre wenn kühe wildtiere wären und sie durch weite steppen und wälder wandern würden und sich niiiiieeemals von menschen einsperren ließen


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Das seind sie eig. Und wenn sie sich nciht einsperen ließen, würden wir ne nanderen weg findne sie um zu bringen


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

dann könnte ich jezz nicht meinen leckeren Erdbeermilchshake schlürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schlürrrrf*

Was wäree wenn Burger King und Mc Donalds beide exlodieren würden (also alle Filialen und alles drum herum halt^^)


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> dann könnte ich jezz nicht meinen leckeren Erdbeermilchshake schlürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was?^^

Achso, schon klar xD

Was wär, wenn Wasser Rot wäre


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

lusutari musst noch ne neue frage stellen^^


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Hab ich doch...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Hey, ich hab ne Frage gestellt!

Sowieso war Wasser schon rot. Kennt ihr Moses nicht?


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Ach bitte, komm mir nicht mit Religion...

Übrigens gietb es garnicht so viele McDonalts wie du glaubst, und Burgerking ist noch kleiner, wenn die alle Explodieren würden, gäbs trozdem ein paar tausend tote.


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

was wäre wenn die Menschheit die Unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen erlangt hätte? also ewiges Leben wenn man nicht umgebracht wird?

OT: 
ich kämpfe mich gerade durch die Warteschlange während ich auf Buffed dumme fragen stelle (die da oben) und diesen song höre
und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> was wäre wenn die Menschheit die Unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen erlangt hätte? also ewiges Leben wenn man nicht umgebracht wird?



Die Welt wäre wahrscheinlich total überfüllt!

Was wäre wenn jeder Niemand heissen würde??


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

dann könnte ich endlich sagen:
niemand ist in dem raum. wenn noch einer rausgeht ist er leer


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wär, wenn Wasser Rot wäre


Wasser ist allgemein durchsichtig. Aber es scheint bläulich, weil der Himmel blau ist. 
Kurzwelliges ("blaues") Licht hat eine gut 10 grössere Wahrscheinlichkeit, durch die Molleküle in unserer Atmosphäre gestreut zu werden als langwelliges ("rotes"). Deshalb scheint unsere Atmosphäre bläulich.
"Wäre Wasser nun rot", dann müsste dementsprechend auch unsere Atmosphäre rot scheinen. Und das würde verlangen, dass auch mittelwelliges und langwelliges Licht häuffig gesträut wird, also müsste unsere Atmosphäre deutlich grösser sein.

"Wäre Wasser nun rot", dann wäre unsere Atmosphäre deutlich grösser, zu mindest vermute ich das.

lg Tryko

ps: Mit kurzwelligem, mittelwelligem und langwelligem Licht meine ich nur die Photonenschwingungsfrequenzen im menschlichen Sichtbereich (ca. 380-780 nm). Allgemein kurzwellig wären radioaktive Strahlung in Form von z.B. "Atommüll" (0.01 nm) und allgemein langwellig sind wären Radiowellen (1-1000m).

Ich garantiere nicht für die Korrektheit meines "Beitrags"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Was wäre, wenn die Grundlagen der Naturgesetze in unserem Universun anders wären?


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> was wäre wenn die Menschheit die Unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen erlangt hätte? also ewiges Leben wenn man nicht umgebracht wird?


Die Art Homo Sapiens hätte sich noch viel stärker verbreitet und schon längst alle Ressourcen in Form von Lebensmitteln verbraucht. So bald die Anzahl der Vertreter der Art Homo Sapiens die 1-4 Milliarden* überschritten hätte, wenn es überhaupt so viele gegeben hätte, wäre der grösste Teil der Menschheit, ich denke so um die 95-99% elends an Unterernährung krepiert. Das schlimmste wären jedoch die Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt gewesen, viele andere Tierarten und auch einige Planzenarten wären wohl ausgestorben...

*Ich gehe hier von einem technischen Stand des 15. Jahrhunderts aus, wohlbemerkt dem chinesischen... Mit modernen Technologien wäre das erst bei ca. 12 Milliarden passiert, jedoch gäbe es dann verheerende Konflikte und die Art Homo Sapiens würde mit ihr auch noch die Erde durch nukleare Sprengsätze zerstören.


so schluss mit diesem streberverhalten, muss mich ja erst in n paar jahren erwachsen verhalten...
was denkt ihr, was wär, wenn milch goldfarben wäre?^^ ich schweige dazu mal^^ will wissen was ihr darüber denkt =P

EDIT: srry wegn doppelpost^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Dann wäre Mlich Kaktus und Fabelreif untergetaucht.

Und Grammatik würde nicht existieren


----------



## Abrox (19. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn es nie Religionen gegeben hätte?

Warscheinlich wäre einige Dinge nie erfunden worden und alle Menschen würden jetzt noch irgendwo im Wald hocken.
Menschen brauchen etwas an das sie glauben, damit sie es widerlegen können.


Das ist Wissenschaft.


----------



## Banload (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ach bitte, komm mir nicht mit Religion...
> 
> Übrigens gietb es garnicht so viele McDonalts wie du glaubst, und Burgerking ist noch kleiner, wenn die alle Explodieren würden, gäbs trozdem ein paar tausend tote.



Oh doch gibt es.
schonmal super size me gesehen? paar tausend tote omg... es gibt nicht so wenige leute in mc's, weisste


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es nie Religionen gegeben hätte?
> 
> Warscheinlich wäre einige Dinge nie erfunden worden und alle Menschen würden jetzt noch irgendwo im Wald hocken.
> Menschen brauchen etwas an das sie glauben, damit sie es widerlegen können.
> ...



ohne religion keine kriege
ohne kriege keine forschungen

es ist nicht umsonst so das in jedem krieg am meisten geforscht wird ..

und kriege  wird es leider immer gehen da wir menschen nunmal alle gierig sind. manche mehr als andere .. 

was wäre wenn der meeresspiegel ca 400meter steigt?
^^


----------



## Apfelbrot (19. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ohne religion keine kriege
> ohne kriege keine forschungen
> 
> es ist nicht umsonst so das in jedem krieg am meisten geforscht wird ..
> ...



dann wirds feucht ...

ich überlass meinem nachposter das nächste "was wäre wenn"...!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

für euch vlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn mein nachposter nen iq von 2 hat?


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> für euch vlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dan thu nieschd köhntesd le sn daas

was wäre wenn qui-gon jin noch leben würde?


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

Tut er. Es giebt sicher jemand der so heißt =P

Was wäre wenn wir alle Australier wären?


----------



## GodLike1337 (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir alle Australier wären?



dann hätten wir alle einen sonnenbrand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre wenn meinem nachposter keine "was wäre wenn frage" einfiele?


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

Dann wäre. ähm...hmm...also...


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann wäre. ähm...hmm...also...


keine ,,was wäre wenn Frage vorhanden."
Was wäre, wenn eine Atombombe damals auf Berlin gegangen wäre und nicht auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki? (Wäre vermutlich passiert, wenn es Deutschland während des 2.Weltkrieges gelungen wäre, ihre Niederlage noch länger herauszuzögern)


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

Dann wäre Deutschland der 51 Staat der USA geworden

Was wäre wenn mein Haarfärbemittel weniger kosten würde?


----------



## Naarg (19. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> keine ,,was wäre wenn Frage vorhanden."
> Was wäre, wenn eine Atombombe damals auf Berlin gegangen wäre und nicht auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki? (Wäre vermutlich passiert, wenn es Deutschland während des 2.Weltkrieges gelungen wäre, ihre Niederlage noch länger herauszuzögern)


Es war deutsches Beuteplotonium, das nach der Aufgabe an die Ammies übergeben wurde, also technisch gesehen unmöglich... 

Falls aber, würde man heute in Berlin nicht Lächeln, sondern Strahlen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn die Schweiz eines Tages Deutschland einnimmt?


----------



## White-Frost (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn mein Haarfärbemittel weniger kosten würde?


Wollen dich ja nich vergessen =P
Würden wir uns wohl beide freuen da meins dann wohl auch billiger wäre



Naarg schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die Schweiz eines Tages Deutschland einnimmt?


Dann wäre eine riesige vertuschung einer Schweizer Armee irgendwo unter der Erde wohl aufgekommen und Amerika hätte einen Krieg für das Geld und Daten der Banken äähhhm ich meine zur Rettung Deutschlands zu beginnen


Was wäre wen Hitler im Geheimen Einstein in Deutschland gehielten hätte und nich nach Amerika auswandern lies / schickte.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was wäre wen Hitler im Geheimen Einstein in Deutschland gehielten hätte und nich nach Amerika auswandern lies / schickte.


Einstein war doch Shcweizer, oder? 

Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätte Oppenheimer seinen Platz eignenommen


----------



## Naarg (19. Januar 2009)

Nene, Einstein war Jude mit deutscher Herkunft
(Schwaben übrigens^^)


----------



## White-Frost (19. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Nene, Einstein war Jude mit deutscher Herkunft
> (Schwaben übrigens^^)


Ja er war Jude deswegen schrieb ich auch im Geheimen^^ Hät ja niemand mitbekommen müssen und dann hätte Deutschland seine Forschungen gehabt und nicht die USA


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

Was wäre, wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär?


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär?



Dann würde dieser Satz hier total beschissen zu lesen sein. Um es zu vereinfachen ersetze ich wenn mit einem *

* du morgens deine Pfannkuchen *den willst ist es leichter * du einen Pfannen*der benutzt.

Was wäre wenn es keine Kekse gäbe? oO


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann würde dieser Satz hier total beschissen zu lesen sein. Um es zu vereinfachen ersetze ich wenn mit einem *
> 
> * du morgens deine Pfannkuchen *den willst ist es leichter * du einen Pfannen*der benutzt.
> 
> Was wäre wenn es keine Kekse gäbe? oO


Dann würde man Nutella Brot zum Kaffee schmausen.
Was wäre, wenn es kein buffed.de gäbe?


----------



## ipercoop (19. Januar 2009)

Dann müssten wir alle Chips essen !


Was wäre wenn es kein Internet gäben würde ?


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

Dann hätte mein Leben keinen Sinn...

Was wäre wenn ich spontan sterben würde?


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann hätte mein Leben keinen Sinn...
> 
> Was wäre wenn ich spontan sterben würde?



Dann würde ich dein Handy erben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wohl wenns außer uns Menschen noch ne andere hochentwickelte Rasse auf der Erde geben würde?


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl wenns außer uns Menschen noch ne andere hochentwickelte Rasse auf der Erde geben würde?


Rasissmus

Was wäre, wenn es kei nerdöl gäbe (und nie gegeben hätte)


----------



## dalai (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es kei nerdöl gäbe (und nie gegeben hätte)



Nerdöl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast wohl echt 'ne neue Tastatur

Dann wären techniken zur erneuerbaren  Energiegewinnung viel weiter ausgereift, würden autos mit strom oder etwas anderem Fahren und hätte Al Gore vielleicht nie einen Film gemacht.

Apropros, wo wir schon bei Al Gore (Vize von Clinton sind), was wäre wenn Bill Clinton wegen seiner Affäre mit der Praktikantin abgesetzt worden wär?


----------



## Lisutari (19. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Apropros, wo wir schon bei Al Gore (Vize von Clinton sind), was wäre wenn Bill Clinton wegen seiner Affäre mit der Praktikantin abgesetzt worden wär?



Dann wäre der Viezepräsident zum Präsidenten geworden, so lange bis eine Neuwahl organisiteirt wurde. (Und wer weis nicht wer Al Gore ist...?^^)


dalai schrieb:


> Nerdöl...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, die ist viel zu klein


----------



## Tryko (19. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es nie Religionen gegeben hätte?
> 
> Warscheinlich wäre einige Dinge nie erfunden worden und alle Menschen würden jetzt noch irgendwo im Wald hocken.
> Menschen brauchen etwas an das sie glauben, damit sie es widerlegen können.
> ...


LOL!!! Der war gut!!! made my day!!!

Religion behindert höchstens die Forschung. Sie hat die Forschung allgemein um Jahrhunderte oder gar Jahrtausende zurückgeworfen. 
Dass Religion dadurch entstand, indem man etwas nicht erklären konnte (warum regnet es? was ist die Sonne? warum gibt es Feuer? ...) und dies aus mehreren Gründen dann für übernatürlich befand, hat verursacht, dass man nicht weiter nach der RICHTIGEN Antwort gesucht hat, sondern einfach irgendwelche Tatsachen erfunden hat - die "Antwort" schon existierte. SPÄTESTENS vor 4'000 Jahren gab es gewisse Gebiete, in denen man nicht weiterforschte, weil man dachte, dass man dann irgendwie zu weit vordringen könnte, ein erfundenes Wesen (z.B. irgendwelche Götter) reizen und infrage stellen könnte. Dies war vor allem in Europa während des Mittelalters stark vorhanden (jedoch eher in Form der Geld- und Machtgier der wiederlichen Kirche, die dadurch bloss an Macht gewinnen, sie nicht verlieren wollte), die Kirche hat ja z.T. Wissenschaftler als Ketzer beschuldigt und verbrannt. 

Relligion verursacht immer Probleme...



Naarg schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die Schweiz eines Tages Deutschland einnimmt?


Warum "wenn"??? Wir haben doch schon lange Pläne entwickelt, wie wir den ganzen "westlichen Teil der Erde" erobern können! In unseren Bergen verstecken wir nicht nur riesige Käsefondue-Lager, nein, wir haben dort Armeen von japanischen Kampfrobottern!!! Die "westliche Hälfte" gehört dann der Schweiz, die "östliche Hälfte" Japan! 

Nene, natürlich alles erfunden.^^ Will jetzt net, das z.B. mich das inkompetente CIA morgen abholt und langsam zu tode quält...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was denkt ihr, wäre, wenn eine fremde ausserirdische Spezies auftauchen würde?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wäre, wenn eine fremde ausserirdische Spezies auftauchen würde?



Sie würden den Arsch wieder nach Hause gebombt kriegen von den glorreichen US and A...

Was wäre, wenn es nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg keine Machtblöcke aufgrund von totaler Niederlage aller Seiten gegeben hätte?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sie würden den Arsch wieder nach Hause gebombt kriegen von den glorreichen US and A...


oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Exo1337 (20. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oder umgekehrt...


Mensch, nie "Independence Day", "Krieg der Welten" oder "Evolution" geguckt?!


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es nach dem 2ten Weltkrieg keine Machtblöcke aufgrund von totaler Niederlage aller Seiten gegeben hätte?


Dann hätte Wohl eien seite gewinnem üsse, welche ,darfst du dir aussuchen =D

Was wäre, wenns am Südpol nicht so kalt wäre?


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenns am Südpol nicht so kalt wäre?


Dann würde dort wohl ein Ballermann stehn und ich würde Ferien dort unten vermeiden.

Was wäre wenn alle Menschen nackt rumlaufen würden und Kleider zu tragen verpöhnt wäre?

(Man da hat man mal Wochenende und plötzlich hats 7 Seiten mehr hier ^^)


----------



## Abrox (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann hätte Wohl eien seite gewinnem üsse, welche ,darfst du dir aussuchen =D
> 
> Was wäre, wenns am Südpol nicht so kalt wäre?



Dann hätten wir wohl weniger Land und mehr Wasser.

Was wäre, wenn keiner auf diese Frage antworten würde?


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn keiner auf diese Frage antworten würde?


Ich hab Dir jetzt 3 Minuten Zeit gelassen, das selbst rauszufinden.

Was wäre wenn Arnold Schwarzenegger Präsident von Amerika geworden wär statt nur Gouverneur?


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir wohl weniger Land und mehr Wasser.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn keiner auf diese Frage antworten würde?


Dann wäre der Thread aus.

Was wäre, wenn Leif Erikson nicht Amerika netdeckt hätte?


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Januar 2009)

Dann hätts Columbus entdeckt.

Was wäre, wenn der Tag auf der Erde nur noch 6 Stunden dauern würde ?


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sie würden den Arsch wieder nach Hause gebombt kriegen von den glorreichen US and A...


Ja, der Homo Sapiens ist schon eine äusserst primitive Tierart... Ich habe nirgens erwähnt, dass sie in aus der Sicht der Menschheit in schlechter Absicht kommen. 
Das ist halt so, _desto unintelligenter die Energie/Atommüllansammlung aka Lebewesen ist, desto aggresiver ist sie_. Dies gilt für alles, das eine gewisse geringe Stufe des Bewustseins erlangt hat. Daraus lässt sich folgern, dass diese Spezies (muss nicht biologisch sein) aufgrund der benötigten Technologie weitaus intelligenter ist als unsere. Da sich Intelligenz (intellegere "verstehen") durch vernünftiges und korrektes Verhalten zeigt, und vernünftiges Verhalten eindeutig keine Gewalt ist, kann man nachvollziehen, dass sie sich niemals auf ein solches Niveau herabbegeben würden/könnten.

Man bemerkt das kursiv geschriebene vor allem auch innerhalb unserer Art. Ich habe noch nie einen ausgezeichneten Professor (in den Bereichen der Mathematik und Naturwissenschaften und deren daraus folgenden Wissenschaften) bemerkt, der sich auf eine Schlägerei eingelassen hat. Zusätzlich bemerke ich, dass momentan eher die aggresiven Schüler aus dem Gymnasium fliegen. Eine wundervolle Aussortierung, wie ich finde! Allgemein werden Verbrechen hauptsächlich von unintelligenteren Menschen ausgeübt, die übrigens auch den grössten Teil der Arbeitslosen bilden und durchschnittlich von mehr Menschen als hässlich betrachtet werden.

Dein Kommentar veranschaulicht damit die Unintelligenz mancher Menschen (der Name George W. Bush sagt alles)...


dragon1 schrieb:


> oder umgekehrt...





Exo1337 schrieb:


> Mensch, nie "Independence Day", "Krieg der Welten" oder "Evolution" geguckt?!


Antwort auf diese Zitate oben vorhanden, glaubt ihr auch daran, dass es Jigsaw gibt? Oder die Harry Potter-Filme reale Aufzeichnungen sind? Und South Park eigendlich eine Reality Show ist? Bestimmt glaubt ihr auch jede Werbung die ihr seht, ach übrigens, wusstet ihr schon, dass ihr fliegen könnt? Springt doch mal von einem Hochhaus, ihr werdet schon sehen!



Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenns am Südpol nicht so kalt wäre?


Die Atmosphäre des Planeten Erde wäre knapp über der Oberfläche dementsprechend überall wärmer. Was dann wäre, wirst du wahrscheinlich in 50-100 Jahren selbst erleben, der Meeresspiegel würde enorm steigen etc. etc., ihr kennt das sicherlich alle schon.


Was wäre, wenn sich die Menschheit nicht ändern würde, jedoch erstaunlicherweise trotzdem noch in 100-200 Jahren existieren würde?


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn sich die Menschheit nicht ändern würde, jedoch erstaunlicherweise trotzdem noch in 100-200 Jahren existieren würde?


Dann hätten wir eien Methode gefundne, um die Luft zu reinigen udn die Erde ab zu kühlen


----------



## dalai (20. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab Dir jetzt 3 Minuten Zeit gelassen, das selbst rauszufinden.
> 
> Was wäre wenn Arnold Schwarzenegger Präsident von Amerika geworden wär statt nur Gouverneur?



Dann würden Wissenschaftler eine Studie machen, die die Intelligenz von Schwarzenegger und Schimpansen miteinander vergleicht, mit dem Ergebnis, das ein Schimpanse der bessere Präsident wär.^^



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn der Tag auf der Erde nur noch 6 Stunden dauern würde ?



Dann würden wir nur noch alle 4 tage schlafen und ginge das Jahr 1460 Tage. (vorausgesetzt die Erde bleibt gleich um die Sonne drehen)


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir eien Methode gefundne, um die Luft zu reinigen udn die Erde ab zu kühlen


Ja, das stimmt. Aber eigendlich dachte ich da eher an die Gewalt... Das mit dem "die ausserirdischen wegbomben" hat mich darauf gebracht... Sicherlich werden demnächst Waffen entwickelt, von denen eine genügt, um die Erde zu konterminieren oder zerstückeln. Wenns dann da einen 2. Bush geben wird, sehe ich da schwarz...


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Dann musst du in nen Diskutier Thread udn nicht in so nen Sinnlosen Fun.Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann musst du in nen Diskutier Thread udn nicht in so nen Sinnlosen Fun.Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne mir zu anstrengend, dann gib mir mal nen link!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wär, wenns keine smilies mehr geben würd?!?!?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> was wär, wenns keine smilies mehr geben würd?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann würden wir sie nicth vermissen weil wir sie nicht kennen würden


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann würden wir sie nicth vermissen weil wir sie nicht kennen würden


falsch! ich würd sie erfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Was wäre wenn ich jezt off gehen würde?


----------



## dalai (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich jezt off gehen würde?



Dann würdest du nichts mehr in diesen Thread schreiben können.


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich jezt off gehen würde?


dann wäre ich ganz traurig, weil ich hier allein rumschreiben müsste...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre, wenn die elektrizität nicht entdeckt worden wäre?

Edit: doch net^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> was wäre, wenn die elektrizität nicht entdeckt worden wäre?


Dann würden wir mit Holzkohle-Autos rumfahren.

Was wäre wenn Frauen keine Kinder gebären, sondern Eier legen würden?


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann würden wir mit Holzkohle-Autos rumfahren.
> 
> Was wäre wenn Frauen keine Kinder gebären, sondern Eier legen würden?


dann gäbs keine verhütungsmittel und wir würden jeden morgen riesige (spiegel-)eier essen ;-)


----------



## Hirsi325 (20. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> dann gäbs keine verhütungsmittel und wir würden jeden morgen riesige (spiegel-)eier essen ;-)



*reinschleich und für Tryko eine Frage mach*

Was wäre wenn es keine Rächtschraibfailär geben würde??


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es keine Rächtschraibfailär geben würde??


Dann gäbe es wohl auch keine Ortographie


Was wäre, wenn 6 mal 9 42 wäre?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es keine Rächtschraibfailär geben würde??


Dann würdes keine rechschreib flamer geben!



Was wäre wenn morgen der 3 welt krieg aus bricht?


----------



## dalai (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn 6 mal 9 42 wäre?



Dann würde 9 wahrscheinlich Sieben heissen und 7 Neun.



Spartaner schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn morgen der 3 welt krieg aus bricht?



Dann hätte Obama eine weitere grosse herausforderung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Was wäre, wen nes synthetische Menschen gäbe (Also Roboter)


----------



## dalai (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wen nes synthetische Menschen gäbe (Also Roboter)



Meinst du jetzt Cyborg (Mensch mit Roboterteilen) oder Roboter (kein Mensch, nur Roboter)

Wenn es Roboter gäbe würden sie uns helfen im Haushalt etc., sie dürften aber nie zu viel selbstständig denken können, sonst wirds gefährlich.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Keine Menschen, Roboter, die wie Menschen aussehen


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Keine Menschen, Roboter, die wie Menschen aussehen


Du kennst doch den Terminator oder ? ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Sie meint einen Androiden (s. Lt. Com. Data)


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Du kennst doch den Terminator oder ? ^^


Nur vom höhren, gesehen hab ich den schei** nie

Selor, an dne hab ich gedacht als ich die Frage gestellt hab^^ (Heute ne folge auf Sci Fi  gesehen, weil ich nicht mehr umschalten konnte xD)


----------



## Hinack (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es wohl auch keine Ortographie
> 
> 
> Was wäre, wenn 6 mal 9 42 wäre?



Laut Stupidedia ist es das ! XD

http://stupidedia.org/stupi/42

Etwas weiter unten auf der Seite


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wen nes synthetische Menschen gäbe (Also Roboter)


Dann würden sich ganz viele Leute nen Se*roboter kaufen, der aussieht wie die Frau/der Mann ihrer Träume.

Was wäre wenns nachts wärmer wär als draussen?


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was wäre wenns nachts wärmer wär als draussen?



Dann wärs zu Fuß kürzer als übern Berg.


Was wäre wenn rauskommt, dass "b1ubb" ein Trollaccount von "Minastirit" ist?


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn rauskommt, dass "b1ubb" ein Trollaccount von "Minastirit" ist?


Dann würde bestätigt werden, dass es in Minas Tirith auch Trolle hat und nicht nur Orks.

Was wäre wenn die Menschheit endlich so vernünftig sein würde, weltweit die Sommer- und Winterzeitumstellung abzuschaffen?


----------



## Abrox (21. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann würde bestätigt werden, dass es in Minas Tirith auch Trolle hat und nicht nur Orks.
> 
> Was wäre wenn die Menschheit endlich so vernünftig sein würde, weltweit die Sommer- und Winterzeitumstellung abzuschaffen?



Dann hätten wir kein Schaltjahr mehr und einige Leute hätten keinen Geburtstag mehr.

Was wäre wenn Atem flüssiges Bier wäre und nicht umgekehrt?


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir kein Schaltjahr mehr und einige Leute hätten keinen Geburtstag mehr.


Das hat ja wohl gar nichts mit der Sommer- und Winterzeitumstellung zu tun o_O



> Was wäre wenn Atem flüssiges Bier wäre und nicht umgekehrt?


Dann würden wir vermutlich alle abartig nach Bier stinken.

Was wäre wenn niemals Zeichentrickfilme erfunden worden wären?


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

Die kids würden wieder nach draußen gehen und nicht mehr nur in der Bude rumhocken. Im Endeffekt hätte das nicht unbedingt großartige Auswirkungen.

Was wäre, wenn der HI-Virus nie entdeckt worden wäre?


----------



## German Psycho (21. Januar 2009)

dann müsste ich mir nicht dauernd werbespots gegen AIDS anschauen, freie liebe wäre noch nicht geächtet und kondome würden öfters mal nicht benutzt werden ... ;-)



was wäre wenn unsere kniee sich in die andere richtung beugen lassen würden.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Post ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn der HI-Virus nie entdeckt worden wäre?



Dann hätte Bayer "Pest II" entwickelt und dazu gleich ein paar nutzlose Therapien.
argh.. zu spät.



German schrieb:


> was wäre wenn unsere kniee sich in die andere richtung beugen lassen würden.



Dann wären wir in einem Science-Fiction-Film mit Charlie Sheen gefangen.


Was wäre wenn es den zweiten Golfkrieg nicht gegeben hätte?


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es den zweiten Golfkrieg nicht gegeben hätte?


Dann würden viele ehrenhafte Golfspieler, die darin umgekommen sind heute noch leben und Golf spielen wäre zu nem riesigen Trend geworden! Somit wären auch Golferoutfits und statt Motorräder oder Fahrräder würden viele Leute in Golfwägelchen rumkurven.

Was wäre wenns keine Nacht gäbe, bzw wenns 24h durchgehend gleich hell wäre?


----------



## German Psycho (21. Januar 2009)

die glühbirnenhersteller wären pleite ... 


was wäre wenn newton das schwerkraftgesetz nicht entdeckt hätte?


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> was wäre wenn newton das schwerkraftgesetz nicht entdeckt hätte?


Dann könnte der Apfel nicht nicht weit vom Stamm fallen, da er ja eigentlich gar nicht fallen könnte...bis irgend ein anderer Wissenschaftler das Schwerkraftgesetz entdecken würde.

Was wäre wenn wir in Sandburgen leben würden, die aber Nässe und Witterung standhalten würden?


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir in Sandburgen leben würden, die aber Nässe und Witterung standhalten würden?



Dann würde Tine Wittler mit Schäufelchen und Eimer die Häuser Renovieren und dürfte aus statischen Gründen den zweiten Stock nicht betreten.



Was wäre wenn wir alle Streifen wie Zebras hätten?


----------



## Limboo (21. Januar 2009)

Ich würde  im Zirkusauftreten und viel Geld verdienen!


Was würdest du Tun wenn dein haus wegweht und du es erst bemerkst als du von der Arbeit nach Hause kommst?


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

den architekten verklagen und mir mit meinem neuen geld eine neue hütte kaufen...oder die versicherung abzocken :-)

Was wäre wenn schnee schwarz wäre?


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Limboo schrieb:


> Was würdest du Tun wenn dein haus wegweht und du es erst bemerkst als du von der Arbeit nach Hause kommst?


Mama anrufen, das ich wohl die nächsten paar Wochen wieder mein altes Zimmer beziehen werde, dann wohl heulend zusammenbrechen (Da war noch meine Frau+Tochter drinnen! Warum Gott, Warum??)



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn schnee schwarz wäre?


Dann würd er wohl flecken machen


Was wäre wenn wir alle dazu verdammt sind, Aufgrund von wow mit 65 Jahren als Single zu enden?


----------



## poTTo (21. Januar 2009)

Die SexToy Industrie würde boomen =)


Aber was wäre wenn, wenn das Internet flüssig wäre ?


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

dann müsste ich den ganzen Tag pissen, bei meinem Konsum oO


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ganz viel verpasst


Spartaner schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn morgen der 3 welt krieg aus bricht?


dann wärst du tot =P und alle anderen auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lisutari schrieb:


> Was wäre, wen nes synthetische Menschen gäbe (Also Roboter)


gibts doch schon laaaaange, europa und die usa sind nicht die einzigen 2 orte die es gibt... : /


Lisutari schrieb:


> Keine Menschen, Roboter, die wie Menschen aussehen


warum hab ich denn das zitiert?


Davatar schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die Menschheit endlich so vernünftig sein würde, weltweit die Sommer- und Winterzeitumstellung abzuschaffen?


dann wär ich glücklich und man würde jährlich nicht mehr was weiss ich wieviel geld sinnlos verschwenden


Abrox schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir kein Schaltjahr mehr und einige Leute hätten keinen Geburtstag mehr.
> 
> Was wäre wenn Atem flüssiges Bier wäre und nicht umgekehrt?


lol da checkst du was net?^^ naja wurd schon lang geklärt^^

oh nein bitte nicht *kotz* zum glück heissts "was wäre wenn"... 
ne, alle menschen wären andauernd sturzbetrunken, würden sofort an alkvergiftung krepieren und die dies überleben würden hätten innerhalb von kürzester zeit keine hirnzellen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naarg schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn wir alle dazu verdammt sind, Aufgrund von wow mit 65 Jahren als Single zu enden?


na ja zum glück sind wir das net, hab ja noch 51 jahre zeit für die suche^^ da is das kein problem... wer zockt denn so viel, dass die/der kein rl mehr hat?

was wäre, wenn ich wieder auf die rechtschreibung, grammatik und ein grösseres vokabular mit mehr frendwörtern achten würde beim beiträge-schreiben?


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Dann würde man deine Posts lesen, und nicht einfach bis zum Ende springen für die nächste Frage...


Was wäre, wenn alle Männer bis auf mich/einen von euch plötzlich Aussterben würden? (Die Frage darf an euer Geschlecht angepasst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> gibts doch schon laaaaange, europa und die usa sind nicht die einzigen 2 orte die es gibt... : /


Ich glaub du weist nicht ganz was ich gemeitn hab, aber egal^^

Was wäre wenn alle Mänenr weg wären? Ich weis net, ich kann mir net vorstellen mit ner anderen Frau..naja, ihr wisst was ich mein xD


Was wäre, wenn es auf der Erde noch nen Unentdeckten Kontinent gäbe?


----------



## Alion (22. Januar 2009)

> Was wäre, wenn es auf der Erde noch nen Unentdeckten Kontinent gäbe?



Würden die USA besetzen und damit beginnen nach Öl zu bohren.
Der restlichen welt erzählt sie, dass sich Bin Laden dort versteckt hählt.

Was währe wenn, das Internet nie erfunden worden währe?


----------



## Abrox (22. Januar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Was währe wenn, das Internet nie erfunden worden währe?



Dann gäbs diesen Thread nicht.


Was wäre, wenn eine Armee aus Kaiserpinguinen aufmarschiert um die Menschheit zu vernichten


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Was währe wenn, das Internet nie erfunden worden währe?


Dann wären viele Menschen bestimmt etwas sportlicher ^^



Was wäre wenn Obama nicht schwarz ist sondern nur eine umhgekehrte Michael Jackson OP gemacht hat?




/edit ach man zu langsam :<


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn eine Armee aus Kaiserpinguinen aufmarschiert um die Menschheit zu vernichten


Dann sperren die uns in Zoos, und zwingen uns Happy Feet nachzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als nächste die Frage von Haxxler, mir fällt keine ein^^
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


Haxxler schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Obama nicht schwarz ist sondern nur eine umhgekehrte Michael Jackson OP gemacht hat?


btw, ich komme auch aus VS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Obama nicht schwarz ist sondern nur eine umhgekehrte Michael Jackson OP gemacht hat?


dann, dann wäre er warscheilich nie us-presidänt geworden...
was waren, wenn mmorpgs nie erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> dann, dann wäre er warscheilich nie us-presidänt geworden...
> was waren, wenn mmorpgs nie erfunden worden wäre?


dann würden die ganzen suchtis jetzt vll en rl haben ^^

was wäre wenn die Maus nie erfunden worden wäre ? (Ergo keine egoshooter usw.)

lg


----------



## Melih (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was wäre wenn die Maus nie erfunden worden wäre ? (Ergo keine egoshooter usw.)
> lg



Dann würde man Egoshooter mit so einer Komischen Steuer Pistole Spielen.


Was wäre wenn


vor 20 jahren schon spongebob gegeben hätte? (hab schon eine antwort sag die aber erst später :/)


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> vor 20 jahren schon spongebob gegeben hätte? (hab schon eine antwort sag die aber erst später :/)


Wir hätten viel mehr Staffeln und das ganze wäre bekannter,nichts wirklich spannendes.

Was wäre,wenn die Wii dieselbe Grafik hätte wie die Ps3?


----------



## Melih (1. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was wäre,wenn die Wii dieselbe Grafik hätte wie die Ps3?



Dann wäre Wii ein wenig teuerer


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

da melih keine frage gestellt hat übernehm ich das mal

was wäre wenn nieeemals strom erfunden worden wäre


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was wäre wenn nieeemals strom erfunden worden wäre


Das ist net dein ernst, oder? Du glaubst Strom wurde erfunden? oO


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist net dein ernst, oder? Du glaubst Strom wurde erfunden? oO


du weißt was ich meine^^
es keinen strom gäbe, so eben


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Wensn kein Strom gäb, gäbs kein Leben, weil wir denken wegen Strom. In deinem Gehirn ist elektrizität. Das kann man mit nem normnalen Strommesser messen.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Es gibt doch jetzt so einen tolles Spielunterforum, der Thread hier würde da glaub ich auch ganz gut hinein passen.


----------

